

How to write a markdown editor with live preview in 50 lines of Python - MeyerDumont
http://meyerdumont.blogspot.fr/2014/02/write-markdown-editor-with-live-preview.html

======
bowerbird
good for you, meyer! empower the people! nice job. :+)

-bowerbird

